# UHS scenario



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i went to UHS today they saying 83 to 84 percent is the closing merit if ur merit number is upto 2500 then u can apply on 22 likst wd be displyd n whom name appear can submit thier forms till october dnt know the last date
i also asked them tht they announced tht pvt colleges will take students on basis of uhs test n they now taking their own, they said tht ya they have the authority to do tht #frown 
i have convinced my parents after 2 days bhook hartal for cmh but dnt know wheter there i wd be admited or not just praying now #roll


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

It all depends on the UHS test now! I tried for Margalla, they are also asking for UHS test marks!


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Xero 

are you going to take the overseas UHS test?? or r u a local??


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

I m a local! Already given the UHS test. Wah Medical College is also asking for UHS entry test marks.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

great  i realllly dont like this new rule.. about how UHS (the monster) is tryin to take over the private med colleges...


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

They are all asking for the UHS ID, and all thier forms are alike. Margalla wants 6 sets of each documents + attested!! That sux. Why attested?? Now we will never know how the merit was made, who had the top numbers etc etc


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

when they say "attested" on the forms... who do they mean?? as in who shud they be attested by???


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

hmmmmm...man the merit no is soooooo high tht even the good students cant get in government college.......i'll go today to LMDC for their prospectus.....


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

@Sara , I think attestation done by any bank officer,school-college head master will do but at the time of admission they also check the original ones......


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

they all do require uhs result bt in lhr all r taking new ones attestation is required by all of them but wht the hell they have to do with 6 copies each? n chickoos merit IS VERY MUCH HIGH u know ts the govt ending merit it is 83 percent take 84 min n the people which r below wd all apply now in pvt now imagine where we stand?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

fareeha how much percent u got .....2day i went to LMDC bought the prospectus 4 2000 bucks.......i dunno why they asked for the marks in FSc from me.......Hence the 1st year MBBS fee is 525000 rupees.....goosh its very high.....

Do we consider ourselves failures ????? as in commerce the student who gets atleast 50 % gets into the colleges...then why r we rejected .......i thnk there shud be more governments medical colleges or more seats shud be available per college.......total seats for KE AIMC is only nearly 2500 ......WHY ?????

is there any A Level student who has got admission in KE or AIMC .....i m 2 from A Level but failed to secure an admission in KEMU or AIMC


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i have been syng this think frm past a week i think tht sets r vvvv low the percent who have got aggregate of above 72 percent is really a good score, but the merit is reaching skies its not our fault, to tell u the truth i have my xousin he is now dng house job frm mayo hsptal means he studied frm ke, 5 years back he got admied n he was the first to give entry test i mean his time this system was introduced, he got 820 marks in fsc n his agregate was 72 percent n he got admited n now 83 pecent clsing merit wht the hell they think us? the students who have got even 900 have been rejected wht do they want frm us just to study 2 years nthing esle even no sleep n no food as we r competing repeters too uhh#frown 
ive got agregate 75.2 percent obviously being rejected there n now i dn know wht wil hapen of me? 
they have increased the merit this year frm 79 to 84 percent uhhhh


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

I've got 78.8363% and my merit # is 5066, dont no what to do........seems no chance for me.........


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

< sara > said:


> when they say "attested" on the forms... who do they mean?? as in who shud they be attested by???


Attestaion is done by any governement officer who is working in grade 17 or higher.



chickoos said:


> hmmmmm...man the merit no is soooooo high tht even the good students cant get in government college.......i'll go today to LMDC for their prospectus.....


Good Luck!



Hadia said:


> I've got 78.8363% and my merit # is 5066, dont no what to do........seems no chance for me.........


Well try for private colleges which are now under UHS, u have a good chance of being selected. There will be no extra test!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

if applying for govt now u cant the students till 2500 merit numb can apply 



Hadia said:


> I've got 78.8363% and my merit # is 5066, dont no what to do........seems no chance for me.........


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

are there any private colleges which are not under UHS??


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

no they arent n if there are then they are not recocnized am saying in case of lhr


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

sorry, all recognized priv colleges come under UHS


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i totally accept this


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

ummmm.. i see.. wat about onces that dont come under UHS... like from karachi or sindh.. but im sure most of the admissions are close  are there any that still have admissions open??


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yup for sindh dy r closed


----------

